# I'm shade 123 in makeup forever hd but I don't know my shade for mat velvet



## crod1991 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what shade I am. I wear n123 in makeup forever hd.. I want to try out the mat velvet plus but I don't know my shade. I'm stuck between 35 or 40.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 29, 2014)

Can you get a sample of each?


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 29, 2014)

I did. 35 says it's for medium skin with yellow beige undertones.. 40 says it's for light medium skin with yellow undertones. 40 is too light for me and 35 is ok I guess. When I take pics with flash, I look white. I love this foundation but I'm not too crazy about the color choices.


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 29, 2014)

I really do wish they had better color choices. Does anyone know if there is another foundation similar to the mat velvet one? I already have the hd one but it doesn't stay on for too long


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 29, 2014)

Revlon Colorstay (either formula, I'm thinking... do note the Combination/Oily formula may oxidize), Becca Ever Matte, MAC Studio Fix Fluid, Clarins has a matte foundation, Estee Lauder Double Wear. Those are the big ones I can think of.  Meanwhile, if you have any of your samples left, try mixing them together and see if you get something close to your shade.


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

Its actually pretty hard to get a color match in this foundation.. 
  I love the formula, but gave up because there is not a yellow enough and pale enough HD117 kind of color..

  its really worth trying a sample and wear them on each side... Its a crazy idea but it works.. comparing them side by side.. 
  if you can't find a match, Lancome's Teint idole and Hourglass immaculate are pretty close matches..


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks you, I'm looking into those foundations. I have combo skin so I want a foundation to look good and stay on for hours. Im thinking of Estée Lauder one. Have u or anyone else tried it?


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

Have u tried the immaculate one?


----------



## infinitize (Jul 30, 2014)

I have tried both EL and Hourglass immaculate. 

  Please note that I don't have oily skin.. I have dry to combination skin at best depending on the season but with Estee lauder double wear being that popular, I had to try them 

  I personally hated it. 
  It was thick, settle into pores, was very yellow (normally yellow foundations compliments my skin and make it look more radiant. this made it look more yellow and sick), and smelled weird. It has great coverage and lasts a very long time though..

  the hourglass immaculate foundation is a bit pricey (I think almost double EL), but its a really good foundation for oily skin. 
  Its not as long lasting as EL and melts a little bit after 5~6 hours, but it has beautiful powdery finish that's soft to touch. its very easy to apply this with hands evenly 
  There are a lot of color varieties too. 
  I used this when I had breakouts or if I woke up late and I don't have time to play around with brushes 

  if you want something lighter weight and less coverage, Giorgio Armani maestro foundation is quite nice. 
  it adhere and blend into the skin like no other and stays for a very long time. but its only suited for oily skin types, who doesn't need much or any coverage 

  Guerlain Tenue perfection foundation (I think is called) is a foundation meant for oily skin types as well. 
  It lasts a very long time, has very high coverage, and unlike other matte foundations has a glow. its better described as "dewy foundation for oily skin types"


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks so much. That really did help out a lot. I hate my skin. I have a hard time finding a good foundation. What color is your skin? I actually tried the Estée Lauder today and hated it. I agree with you on that. It made me look so disgusting lol. It made everything stand out and made it look even worse. I have combo skin. My nose gets oiley and the forehead.. But the rest is dry and patchy. I know I shouldn't complain cuz there are other people that have other imperfections, but it just bothers me cuz I can't find the right foundation. I think I'm just gonna stick to my hd one. I do like the mat velvet one but the color choice isn't good. I may try the Armani one but I'm not too sure.


----------



## crod1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't like the foundations that make things look even worse. Like the Estée Lauder one. I will def not get that one. It didn't look right on me. Thank you. I will also look into the guerlain foundation. I live in texas and it's so hot.. So I get oily fast


----------



## infinitize (Jul 30, 2014)

I live in California and its also very hot... I don't know whats happening to the weather... 
  I think the only thing that works is trying different foundations in samples.. everyone's skin is very different 
  everyone hates their skin  don't feel bad  

  my skin is NC15 ~20. Nars sheer glow Gobi is a good match for me  MUFE HD in 117 is a bit too light but works


----------

